# Tourist takes ‘ultimate selfie’ atop Brazil’s Christ the Redeemer



## Raziasheikh




----------



## AnthonyRMC

Nice.
I first went up Corcovado in 1984.
Been up there a dozen times since then.
But never been up inside the statue of Christ.
This was a lucky fellow.


----------

